# Just a steamer?



## CapuDrinker (Sep 26, 2017)

Many years ago I bought a simple steamer. It was basically a pressurised jug with a steam wand. It may have been called a "Mr Cappuccino" or maybe not. They seem to have stopped making that and it appears that nobody does an equivalent. We made the mistake of buying a Dualit Milk Frother which scalds the milk and whisks it which is no use for a cappuccino. It may be OK for milk shakes as it can whisk without heating.

So my question is, does anyone make just a steamer or do they all come attached to bigger machines?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

https://colonnacoffee.com/collections/equipment/products/dualit-cino-milk-steamer


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

I use the






They are available on the market


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Stanic said:


> I use the


I am really impressed with your Bellman stovetop steamer, Staníc. I liked it when I first saw that vid


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Thanks, much appreciated







It packs a lot of power in small size.


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

Stanic said:


> I use the


I resisted the urge to buy one the first time I saw this great video but it's been ages since I bought myself a coffee gift - I think today could be the day


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

You won't regret it


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

Stanic said:


> You won't regret it


Hi Stanic

I'm looking at the Bellman CX-25S - is that what you have? Is the steam wand a 2-hole or 1-hole?

Can only find one UK seller and that's on ebay. No problem with that but just want to make sue I'm ordering the right one.

Thanks


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

salty said:


> Hi Stanic
> 
> I'm looking at the Bellman CX-25S - is that what you have? Is the steam wand a 2-hole or 1-hole?
> 
> ...


I've got it here, looks like the code is 50SS, there are apparently versions capable of brewing coffee as well, sort of mocca pot principle. The wand is two hole, I'm expecting to get a la Pavoni single hole tip soon so I'll update on compatibility later


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

Stanic said:


> I've got it here, looks like the code is 50SS, there are apparently versions capable of brewing coffee as well, sort of mocca pot principle. The wand is two hole, I'm expecting to get a la Pavoni single hole tip soon so I'll update on compatibility later


Thanks for the info. I'm looking at this one http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bellman-CX-25S-Milk-Frother/253204856013 - which looks exactly the same but different number. I've seem the ones that incorporate the mocca pot but I'm just going for the steamer option, same as your goodself.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

That is the one

For use, I've unscrewed the bakelite handle, it gets unnecessarily hot


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

Stanic said:


> That is the one
> 
> For use, I've unscrewed the bakelite handle, it gets unnecessarily hot


Thanks


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

Ordered 

Need a milk jug now...


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

salty said:


> Ordered
> 
> Need a milk jug now...


the rhinowares ones are quite good, perhaps get a thermometer too


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

Stanic said:


> the rhinowares ones are quite good, perhaps get a thermometer too


Thanks - I'd seen a post by @MildredM suggesting the Rhinoware jug so I was just about to press the button on that. I have an analogue thermometer but not sure how accurate it is - I like the look of your digital - what is it?

Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

salty said:


> Thanks - I'd seen a post by @MildredM suggesting the Rhinoware jug so I was just about to press the button on that. I have an analogue thermometer but not sure how accurate it is - I like the look of your digital - what is it?
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions!


Mine is this - fast and waterproof, I wash it in the sink

They offer some different types too but you'll have to get an additional jug clip for those


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I really love that Thermopop









Mine's a decent one (literally!)


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

MildredM said:


> I really love that Thermopop
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love it too!


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

@Stanic any tips for the Bellman? How full do you fill it - just up to the main seam half way up the body or deeper? Do you use hot water from the kettle or go from cold?

I'm getting better texture and temperature now - think I need to nail those elements before I make any more attempts at latte art...


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

The general rule is not to fill higher than the safety vent, I'd usually fill it to the middle seam and refill around once a week. Cold water is okay for me, you can fill it with hot water if speed is necessary. Also less water = faster heat up obviously. I use water filtered with Brita.

After steaming and cooling out I'd unscrew the top to prolong the life of the gaskets.

When steaming, I keep a towel soaked with cold water beside to wipe the tip immediately, this prevents baking of the milk to it. Once a week I clean the tip with rinza.


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

Great - really helpful thanks


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Single hole tip - made by turner from brass









Shaping and polishing by myself


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

Stanic said:


> Single hole tip - made by turner from brass
> 
> View attachment 30200
> 
> ...


That looks great - does it work better? Does the original tip just screw off?

Clever boy


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

salty said:


> That looks great - does it work better? Does the original tip just screw off?
> 
> Clever boy


Thanks!

For me, it is easier to get a good milk rolling with a single hole, just aiming against the wall of the jug..and the hole is slightly bigger so I get more blast and slightly faster steaming

the original tip is easy to unscrew with a spanner or even pliers

I had to apply some teflon tape to seal the tip's thread


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

@Stanic

Nice! The first picture looks like a 9mm shell from a Glock


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

u2jewel said:


> @Stanic
> 
> Nice! The first picture looks like a 9mm shell from a Glock


Ha! Not an excuse to make "Bulletproof Coffee".


----------



## CapuDrinker (Sep 26, 2017)

I tried a heater & whisk type which was rubbish. I then tried a Sainsbury Cappuccino machine which is much more than a steamer but the steamer was useless. I returned those and now I'm happy with one from ALDI which creates really nice creamy froth.


----------

